# What If I like short sex?



## cutiegurl (Sep 20, 2011)

hello everyone. I have been married for only 5 months but have been in this relationship for about 3 years. He has been my only partner. I do not know why but I like sex to be short. He likes it to last long but something happens that I get bored or just do not feel aroused. I would also like to have sex about two times a week only and he wants to have sex almost twice a day. PLEASE HELP. Lately we have been arguing about this. He says something is wrong with me and that i need to be more into sex. Is there something wrong with me?? How many times a week is it "normal" to have sex? Why do I like it short? Please any help!!! thanks!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I don't think there is a 'normal' amount of times to have sex. It's something that is unique to each couple. When you say you like short sex, a quickie, are you really horny and can't wait to have him? Or is it that you just want to get sex over and done with?

When you say he wants it to last long but you get bored or do not feel aroused, do you know what turns you on? Are you able to show him or communicate what you like? Do you consider and know what he'd like and what turns him on? Is there affection and flirtation beyond the act of sex? Are you physically and mentally attracted to your H?


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

different sex drives is tough to navigate for most marriages.


the husbands point of view is most likley something like this.

I married you and agreed to foresake all others so your obligated to meet my needs.


and the wife feels like this.

if you really loved me you would except me for who I am and understand I don't need as much as you.


But in a true loving marriage a compromise should be reached.


he wants twice a day you want twice a week.

thats a pretty big gap.

how about every other day and it don't have to be sex if you aint up for full blown intercourse you could give him a BJ or a hand job or mhe can masterbate to porn if you refuse to try to meet his needs.


or get out and find someone who will be happy with only having sex 2 times a week.


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

Normal to you is what you like. Normal to him is what he likes. You should meet in the middle.


----------



## PFTGuy (Aug 28, 2011)

Just a couple of suggestions...arguing about a sensitive topic will be counterproductive...try to keep conversation safe and mutually understanding. And I agree with the suggestion to seek compromise...lots of ways to find happy mediums. Marriage is a long, long, haul...try to keep that in perspective.


----------



## roymcavoy (Apr 15, 2011)

cutiegurl said:


> I do not know why but I like sex to be short. He likes it to last long but something happens that I get bored or just do not feel aroused. I would also like to have sex about two times a week only and he wants to have sex almost twice a day. Is there something wrong with me?? How many times a week is it "normal" to have sex? Why do I like it short? Please any help!!! thanks!


There is nothing wrong with you. I speak from experience, because my wife is exactly the same way...and frankly, I'm a lot like your husband. I've tried everything under the sun to get her MORE interested in "taking her time" a little bit...but, with a few rare exceptions...she still prefers it quick and hot.

When I finally reached a point of acceptance, and learned to "satisfy myself" regularly, until she was ready again...things have been a LOT better between us.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

_com·pro·mise/ˈkämprəˌmīz/Noun: An agreement or a settlement of a dispute that is reached by each side making concessions._

And how willing are the both of you to doing the above? Because that it what you must do.

Best wishes.


----------



## piqued (Mar 25, 2010)

cutiegurl said:


> hello everyone. I have been married for only 5 months but have been in this relationship for about 3 years. He has been my only partner. I do not know why but I like sex to be short. He likes it to last long but something happens that I get bored or just do not feel aroused. I would also like to have sex about two times a week only and he wants to have sex almost twice a day. PLEASE HELP. Lately we have been arguing about this. He says something is wrong with me and that i need to be more into sex. Is there something wrong with me?? How many times a week is it "normal" to have sex? Why do I like it short? Please any help!!! thanks!


Cutiegirl, is the issue with short sex that you're not having fun? I mean, are you reaching orgasm and then wanting to stop, or are you not getting any more turned on than you are initially so your arousal wanes and you figure "ok, that's enough"?

Possible solutions depend on which impediment is occurring.


----------



## HappyWife40 (Aug 23, 2011)

Cutiegurl, I was wondering how long is "short" and how long is "long"? Are we talking 2 minutes or 20 minutes as "short"? Just curious.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

I sometimes like it short too. I'm outta shape and my thighs get tired. Short for us is like...10-15 minutes? We never go for really long anyway. The longest was our very first time together and it was 2 hours, foreplay and all.


----------

